# Short term accommodation Melbourne



## Ruth7862 (Jan 30, 2015)

Would it be allowed to advertise short term furnished accommodation for rent on this site please? Not available yet. Just wanted to see if it was possible to advertise thanks.


----------



## jerrydorm81422 (5 mo ago)

what's up with the add?


----------



## chris_256 (23 d ago)

Finding a reputable, reliable, and affordable property management company can be difficult. However, there are many options available to you and it is important to do some research and choose a company that is right for you. Thanks for this forum I got the Idea and have chosen the short term property rental in Melbourne you can check it out if you are looking for one.

I hope this help.

Warm Regards,
Chris


----------

